# Peanut butter



## Heckers (25/5/16)

Does anyone know of a good and affordable peanut butter liquid?
Vapeshop sells Naked Fish Stingray which is awesome but im not really keen to drop R400 for 40ml...
Some alternatives or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Heckers said:


> Does anyone know of a good and affordable peanut butter liquid?
> Vapeshop sells Naked Fish Stingray which is awesome but im not really keen to drop R400 for 40ml...
> Some alternatives or suggestions would be appreciated.



Not for me but I know the boys who like a PB Vape enjoy it.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/foggs-the-final-descent?variant=7360039363

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cait (25/5/16)

I don't know if this helps but try Ultimate Vape. You can also choose your own ratios and Nic content so they mix it for you. 

https://ultimatevape.co.za/e-liquids/rich-range/peanut-butter-choc-e-liquid.html

If there is feedback on this one let me know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (25/5/16)

Heckers said:


> Does anyone know of a good and affordable peanut butter liquid?
> Vapeshop sells Naked Fish Stingray which is awesome but im not really keen to drop R400 for 40ml...
> Some alternatives or suggestions would be appreciated.



Vapeshop also has Orion Asteroid, best local peanut butter iv tried, especially if u want it without the banana that all others have.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sukie (25/5/16)

Heckers said:


> Does anyone know of a good and affordable peanut butter liquid?
> Vapeshop sells Naked Fish Stingray which is awesome but im not really keen to drop R400 for 40ml...
> Some alternatives or suggestions would be appreciated.


TRY PB3 PEANUT BUTTER AND BANANA BRU FROM CLOUD LOUNGE VAPE IN MONTE ITS LOVELY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (25/5/16)

There is also this:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/orion-e-liquid-asteroid-3mg-30ml.html


----------



## Baker (25/5/16)

Cait said:


> I don't know if this helps but try Ultimate Vape. You can also choose your own ratios and Nic content so they mix it for you.
> 
> https://ultimatevape.co.za/e-liquids/rich-range/peanut-butter-choc-e-liquid.html
> 
> If there is feedback on this one let me know!



Ultimate Vape's peanut butter is very good if u really want a very peanutty taste. I wouldn't say it's very smooth, but it's very authentic peanuts. I don't get the chocolate much. I mix it with either one of my custard or chocolate flavors to get a much smoother and very tasty vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/5/16)

I've tried both Dr Cimmy's P&B as well as idiom's "drip of a hat" and prefer idioms P&B far more.


----------

